# Getting rid of tansy ragwort?



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

If you have a Tractor Supply near you they will probably have a pasture weed killer. Spring time is the best to kill them off but its too late for that I guess and now all you can do is control them somewhat.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I just went to my local farm supply store and looked at the herbicides they had. The ones for pastures all said they kill fish. I have a large koi pond that all run off from my property drains into. So essentially, I cant use those herbicides. 

Are there any herbicides that won't kill fish? Or are there any 'home made' herbicides that I could use (I think I've heard of using vinegar before or something)? At this point I don't really care if it kills off some of the pasture grass because I need to get the tansy taken care of.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Vinegar. Get a gallon of plain white vinegar and spray the plants down with this. It might take a couple applications, but it won't hurt any animals or fish. I use vinegar to get rid of thistles that grow in the yard and it is great.


----------

